# Cannon 12-7-2014.



## Cannonball (Dec 8, 2014)

Went into the day with very low expectations.  On the 5th coverage was pretty terrible. On the 6th they picked up 4-6" of very wet stuff.  Overnight 6th->7th the temps had dropped to the low teens with high winds.  When I got up on the 7th it was icy everywhere.  I probably wouldn't have dragged myself out of the house if it wasn't for Puckit text me at 6:30 that he was already on his way.  That got me going.  We met at Zoomer at 8:30 as the lift started spinning. Far from the icy boilerplate that I was expecting, it was very edgeable with a nice dusting on top.  To start the day the Zoomer pod only offered Gary's and Rocket (their snowmaking trails with groomage).  

Around 9:30 they surprisingly opened up the rest of the front 7 with all natural conditions. This was a bold move by Cannon considering these trails have ~4" of coverage (or less).  But the wet/freeze of the past 24 hours made that very thin base hold up just fine and the 1-2" on top of that was sweet. 

We lapped everything that was open (and some that wasn't) over and over.  DLague joined us midday and we got a few runs with him before I had to bail early.  All in all a damn fun day that far exceeded expectations.  Still can't wait until the top opens though, not a lot of vert being offered right now....







Thin but fun....


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

Not a bad day at all.  Not much base damage eiter.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2014)

Cannonball, didn't you have a report for the 6th? I thought I read it just yesterday. What happened to it?

Wanted to add this photo.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2014)

I was stuck in that for nearly 90 minutes on Saturday......with an increasingly aggravated spouse and a hungry/get me out of this car 2 yr old I thought the day was a total fail.      Then it finally was cleared and I enjoyed some nice turns at Cannon.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I was stuck in that for nearly 90 minutes on Saturday......with an increasingly aggravated spouse and a hungry/get me out of this car 2 yr old I thought the day was a total fail.      Then it finally was cleared and I enjoyed some nice turns at Cannon.




I would have went the wrong way in the break down lane formthat long.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I would have went the wrong way in the break down lane formthat long.


How long do you think it would take to go around something like and find a different route?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I would have went the wrong way in the break down lane formthat long.


 Saw a couple people in the breakdown lane going back south----and right after I knew it was going to be a long wait I saw people cutting through the middle where the police go and heading back south.

You are suggesting you would have gone North in the south breakdown lane? If yes, nice....


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 8, 2014)

Abubob said:


> How long do you think it would take to go around something like and find a different route?



Different route from there to cannon is well over an hours drive.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Different route from there to cannon is well over an hours drive.



Yeah, I was checking google maps. If you were to drive to Woodstock take 112 west to 116 it would take nearly an hour to get back around. Heading east on 112 and looping around on 302 would take two hours.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Saw a couple people in the breakdown lane going back south----and right after I knew it was going to be a long wait I saw people cutting through the middle where the police go and heading back south.
> 
> You are suggesting you would have gone North in the south breakdown lane? If yes, nice....


 

No, back to Loon. South on the North bound breakdown lane


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it and Cannonball - it was fun skiing with both of you including a little rope ducking.  Enjoyed some fresh tracks on Extension and Upper Avalanche.  Puck it - I will be sure to visit Zoomer Bar next time!  After you guys left, I took my wife and son on Gary's and Rocket then over to Banshee.  While Banshee had thin cover it skied really well.  

This was by far the best day of the young season so far.  There were not lift lines at all and every run was fast and no crowds.  Super fun!  The weather varied throughout the day but one thing remained - it was fairly cold - 13 degrees when we arrived and 8 degrees when we left.


Middle Ravine


Top of Peabody Chair before lunch cleared up after lunch


Looking up from Eagle Cliff Chair


Trails looked and skied well


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 8, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Cannonball, didn't you have a report for the 6th? I thought I read it just yesterday. What happened to it?


 
More of a mention than report   http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/133883-Cannon-Weekend-of-12-6-amp-7/page4


----------



## Abubob (Dec 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> More of a mention than report   http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/133883-Cannon-Weekend-of-12-6-amp-7/page4



Trips and events! Aha!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------

